# NEW, with pictures.



## ms manic panic (Aug 19, 2011)

hello all, i am new to this forum. stumbled upon you when i was trying to research as to why my buck was not breeding with any of my does. 
thought this might help me. i have 2 males who i just can not get to do any of my girls. any advice?

but for now i guess i will post my little mice i have. 
first up all the Doe's, doe 1,2,5 and 6 have all really satin coats. 
My favorite doe 1

















doe 2 non red eyes

























doe 3 
























doe 4

















doe 5

























doe 6

















last my buck 1. i do not have pictures of buck 2 since he looked like doe 4

























=] sorry lots of pictures. so hello!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hii
You have some very pretty mice, maybe try another buck?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hi, All your mice are beautiful!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

all your mice are super cute!!!!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to you and your cute Mice!


----------



## ms manic panic (Aug 19, 2011)

thank you very much! they do not have the ears i am looking for but, i guess it is okay.

thank you!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Great photos! every one here loves seeing photos... More the merrier. I love your blue!


----------



## ms manic panic (Aug 19, 2011)

ccoryjohnn said:


> Great photos! every one here loves seeing photos... More the merrier. I love your blue!


Thank you! Honestly, i did not know what i grabbed when i bought them a while ago. 
i know when have pups i would take more photos.

i hate the noise in the photos. guess i gotta learn a new technique. =]


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Leave one buck in with all your does your bound to have a pregnancy.


----------

